# USB-woes like ten years ago....

## Wallsandfences

I'm having a hard time using my micro-sd Cards.

This with two different card-readers on two different boxes with several different sd-cards.

When I plug it in, for a few seconds, sometimes minutes, sometimes maybe half an hour (I was able to write a few images on several cards that boot e.g. in a raspi)

it stops working. Sometimes a reboot solved it (for the next few minutes) but most times not.

The given example is my intel NUC.

```
[ 4025.634515] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[ 4025.762234] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=058f, idProduct=6377

[ 4025.762237] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 4025.762238] usb 1-2: Product: Flash Card Reader/Writer

[ 4025.762239] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Generic

[ 4025.762240] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 058F63776479

[ 4025.778384] usb-storage 1-2:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[ 4025.778467] scsi host1: usb-storage 1-2:1.0

[ 4025.778529] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[ 4025.779079] usbcore: registered new interface driver uas

[ 4026.818297] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic- Compact Flash    1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[ 4026.818409] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[ 4026.819894] scsi 1:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic- SD/MMC           1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[ 4026.820025] sd 1:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[ 4026.821512] scsi 1:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic- MS/MS-PRO        1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4 CCS

[ 4026.821636] sd 1:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[ 4026.821860] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

[ 4026.823035] scsi 1:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic- xD-Picture       1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[ 4026.823158] sd 1:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[ 4026.825090] sd 1:0:0:1: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[ 4026.825824] scsi 1:0:0:4: Direct-Access     Generic- MicroSD/M2       1.08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[ 4026.826003] sd 1:0:0:4: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[ 4026.827353] sd 1:0:0:2: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[ 4026.828643] sd 1:0:0:3: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[ 4027.224114] sd 1:0:0:4: [sde] 15523840 512-byte logical blocks: (7.95 GB/7.40 GiB)

[ 4027.227584] sd 1:0:0:4: [sde] Write Protect is off

[ 4027.227602] sd 1:0:0:4: [sde] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[ 4027.231468] sd 1:0:0:4: [sde] Write cache: disabled, read cache: disabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[ 4027.261453]  sde: sde1 sde2

[ 4027.268339] sd 1:0:0:4: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

[ 4027.558560] EXT4-fs (sde2): recovery complete

[ 4027.560269] EXT4-fs (sde2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[ 4027.587347] FAT-fs (sde1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.

[ 4064.509702] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, device number 4

[ 4064.548179] JBD2: Error -5 detected when updating journal superblock for sde2-8.

[ 4064.548183] Aborting journal on device sde2-8.

[ 4064.548191] JBD2: Error -5 detected when updating journal superblock for sde2-8.

[ 4064.548213] EXT4-fs error (device sde2): ext4_put_super:881: Couldn't clean up the journal

[ 4064.548215] EXT4-fs (sde2): Remounting filesystem read-only

[ 4064.548216] EXT4-fs (sde2): previous I/O error to superblock detected

[ 4064.718469] usb 1-2: new full-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

[ 4064.832563] usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[ 4065.051530] usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[ 4065.267501] usb 1-2: new full-speed USB device number 6 using xhci_hcd

[ 4065.381520] usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[ 4065.603513] usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[ 4065.705536] usb usb1-port2: attempt power cycle

[ 4066.333467] usb 1-2: new full-speed USB device number 7 using xhci_hcd

[ 4066.333579] usb 1-2: Device not responding to setup address.

[ 4066.537579] usb 1-2: Device not responding to setup address.

[ 4066.745465] usb 1-2: device not accepting address 7, error -71

[ 4066.859472] usb 1-2: new full-speed USB device number 8 using xhci_hcd

[ 4066.859585] usb 1-2: Device not responding to setup address.

[ 4067.065565] usb 1-2: Device not responding to setup address.

[ 4067.273460] usb 1-2: device not accepting address 8, error -71

[ 4067.273491] usb usb1-port2: unable to enumerate USB device

```

At the final error state, (unable to enumerate...) the card reader device is totally gone (lsusb doesn't show it anymore)

```
Ganymed ~ # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 8087:0a2b Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

```
lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers

   Kernel driver in use: skl_uncore

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Iris Graphics 540 (rev 0a)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Iris Graphics 540

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:14.2 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Thermal subsystem (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Thermal subsystem

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP CSME HECI #1 (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP CSME HECI

   Kernel driver in use: mei_me

   Kernel modules: mei_me

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #9 (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1e.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO UART Controller #0 (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO UART Controller

00:1e.6 SD Host controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Secure Digital IO Controller (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Secure Digital IO Controller

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci_pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP LPC Controller (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP LPC Controller

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PMC (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PMC

   Kernel driver in use: intel_pmc_core

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SMBus (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SMBus

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.6 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I219-V (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I219-V

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

   Kernel modules: e1000e

01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 (rev 3a)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless 8260

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

02:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM951/PM951 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM951/PM951

   Kernel driver in use: nvme

```

Btw, i'm not using the internal card reader, since it doesn't read micro-sd

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Wallsandfences,

Please put your 

```
lsusb -vvv
```

 onto a pastebin site.

Check that the card reader is there.

I want to look at your USB device tree and bus power requirements.

----------

## Wallsandfences

Will do tomorrow,

but as i said, once the error occurs, the cardreader vanishes from lsusb output

----------

## Wallsandfences

In some occasions, the micro-card was w/r-able a few times, but now, I can't persuade it to work anymore. It does not show in lsusb anymore, and this is dmesg with variyng usb-drivers loaded and unloaded:

```
 1038.393397] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[ 1038.732410] usb 3-1: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci-pci

[ 1038.876389] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1039.125386] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1039.367402] usb 3-1: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ohci-pci

[ 1039.512410] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1039.757423] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1039.863453] usb usb3-port1: attempt power cycle

[ 1040.312425] usb 3-1: new full-speed USB device number 5 using ohci-pci

[ 1040.727414] usb 3-1: device not accepting address 5, error -62

[ 1040.865440] usb 3-1: new full-speed USB device number 6 using ohci-pci

[ 1041.279433] usb 3-1: device not accepting address 6, error -62

[ 1041.279481] usb usb3-port1: unable to enumerate USB device

[ 1060.051647] usb 3-1: new full-speed USB device number 7 using ohci-pci

[ 1060.191647] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1060.435658] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1060.679662] usb 3-1: new full-speed USB device number 8 using ohci-pci

[ 1060.819659] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1061.067662] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1061.175684] usb usb3-port1: attempt power cycle

[ 1061.624661] usb 3-1: new full-speed USB device number 9 using ohci-pci

[ 1062.039675] usb 3-1: device not accepting address 9, error -62

[ 1062.175674] usb 3-1: new full-speed USB device number 10 using ohci-pci

[ 1062.591670] usb 3-1: device not accepting address 10, error -62

[ 1062.591717] usb usb3-port1: unable to enumerate USB device

[ 1113.080287] usb 5-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[ 1113.221287] usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1113.469308] usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1113.712304] usb 5-1: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci-pci

[ 1113.853301] usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1114.101306] usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1114.208332] usb usb5-port1: attempt power cycle

[ 1114.656311] usb 5-1: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ohci-pci

[ 1115.072316] usb 5-1: device not accepting address 4, error -62

[ 1115.208318] usb 5-1: new full-speed USB device number 5 using ohci-pci

[ 1115.624330] usb 5-1: device not accepting address 5, error -62

[ 1115.624381] usb usb5-port1: unable to enumerate USB device

[ 1123.331422] usb 2-2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[ 1123.462013] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=058f, idProduct=6377

[ 1123.462018] usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 1123.462020] usb 2-2: Product: Flash Card Reader/Writer

[ 1123.462022] usb 2-2: Manufacturer: Generic

[ 1123.462023] usb 2-2: SerialNumber: 058F63776479

[ 1123.484467] usb-storage 2-2:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[ 1123.484608] scsi host8: usb-storage 2-2:1.0

[ 1123.484683] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[ 1123.488244] usbcore: registered new interface driver uas

[ 1124.904440] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 6 using ohci-pci

[ 1125.046449] usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1125.293439] usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1125.432618] usb 2-2: USB disconnect, device number 3

[ 1125.536452] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 7 using ohci-pci

[ 1125.677460] usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1125.925447] usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1126.032497] usb usb5-port2: attempt power cycle

[ 1126.482447] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 8 using ohci-pci

[ 1126.896463] usb 5-2: device not accepting address 8, error -62

[ 1127.032470] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 9 using ohci-pci

[ 1127.448477] usb 5-2: device not accepting address 9, error -62

[ 1127.448526] usb usb5-port2: unable to enumerate USB device

[ 1155.970848] usb 1-4: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[ 1156.360853] usb 4-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[ 1156.501844] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1156.749851] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1156.992852] usb 4-1: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci-pci

[ 1157.134835] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1157.381862] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1157.488881] usb usb4-port1: attempt power cycle

[ 1157.936889] usb 4-1: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ohci-pci

[ 1158.352856] usb 4-1: device not accepting address 4, error -62

[ 1158.488860] usb 4-1: new full-speed USB device number 5 using ohci-pci

[ 1158.904878] usb 4-1: device not accepting address 5, error -62

[ 1158.904926] usb usb4-port1: unable to enumerate USB device

[ 1183.969207] usb 4-1: new full-speed USB device number 6 using ohci-pci

[ 1184.110226] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1184.358212] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1184.601218] usb 4-1: new full-speed USB device number 7 using ohci-pci

[ 1184.743218] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1184.990215] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 1185.097262] usb usb4-port1: attempt power cycle

[ 1185.546232] usb 4-1: new full-speed USB device number 8 using ohci-pci

[ 1185.961234] usb 4-1: device not accepting address 8, error -62

[ 1186.097247] usb 4-1: new full-speed USB device number 9 using ohci-pci

[ 1186.514233] usb 4-1: device not accepting address 9, error -62

[ 1186.514282] usb usb4-port1: unable to enumerate USB device

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Wallsandfences,

If its really a full speed USB card reader, its well past its sell by date as it will only ever work at 1Mb/sec.

You will die of old age trying to use it. It will only work with cards up to 1GByte too.

Low speed is 1.2Mbit/sec,

Full speed is 12Mbit/sec

High speed is 480Mbit/sec.

Super speed is > 5Gbit/sec

----------

## Wallsandfences

No, it must be a driver, power or so issue. Its new, and the few times it worked it worked actually quite fast. The PC is old however and has only usb 1.1 and 2.0 interfaces. Still, sometimes it works ok.

It might be defective, though, because a macbook and a Rpi don‘t detect it and lsusb doesn‘t see it as i said. Or some kernel driver is missing or not loading but i‘m running out of ideas...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Wallsandfences,

Plug it into a USB 2 port, and see if lsusb will see it there. Make sure that there are no USB1 devices on the same USB2 root hub.

Early USB 2 root hubs did not deal with a USB2/USB1 mix very well.

From your last post, it was trying to fall back to USB1 and failing.

Even if it works on USB1, you really won't like it.

----------

## Wallsandfences

Hi, when unplugging my usb-mouse, I had a listing of lsusb for some seconds, but then it vanished again:

```

eg-server /home/rudi # lsusb

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 058f:6377 Alcor Micro Corp. AU6375 4-LUN card reader

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

eg-server /home/rudi # lsusb

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

eg-server /home/rudi # lsusb

```

Something very odd is going on for sure...

----------

## Section_8

Have you tried it with systemrescueCD?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Wallsandfences,

Is there anything in dmesg?

Post the whole thing on a pastebin when it appears and goes away.

----------

## Wallsandfences

this is it. But it is difficult to say which is which because I tried several different usb ports. As of now, i can't reproduce it anymore

```
[ 3566.035884] usb 3-2: USB disconnect, device number 2

[ 3574.858225] usb 3-2: new full-speed USB device number 7 using ohci-pci

[ 3574.999228] usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 3575.247232] usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 3575.490237] usb 3-2: new full-speed USB device number 8 using ohci-pci

[ 3575.631240] usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 3575.879253] usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 3575.986259] usb usb3-port2: attempt power cycle

[ 3576.434251] usb 3-2: new full-speed USB device number 9 using ohci-pci

[ 3576.850237] usb 3-2: device not accepting address 9, error -62

[ 3576.986262] usb 3-2: new full-speed USB device number 10 using ohci-pci

[ 3577.402269] usb 3-2: device not accepting address 10, error -62

[ 3577.402316] usb usb3-port2: unable to enumerate USB device

[ 3586.562420] usb 3-3: new full-speed USB device number 11 using ohci-pci

[ 3586.703422] usb 3-3: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 3586.951426] usb 3-3: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 3587.194432] usb 3-3: new full-speed USB device number 12 using ohci-pci

[ 3587.335433] usb 3-3: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 3587.583437] usb 3-3: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 3587.690455] usb usb3-port3: attempt power cycle

[ 3588.138447] usb 3-3: new full-speed USB device number 13 using ohci-pci

[ 3588.554453] usb 3-3: device not accepting address 13, error -62

[ 3588.690455] usb 3-3: new full-speed USB device number 14 using ohci-pci

[ 3589.106460] usb 3-3: device not accepting address 14, error -62

[ 3589.106482] usb usb3-port3: unable to enumerate USB device

[ 3590.220479] usb 1-4: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[ 3590.351023] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=058f, idProduct=6377

[ 3590.351028] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 3590.351030] usb 1-4: Product: Flash Card Reader/Writer

[ 3590.351032] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: Generic

[ 3590.351033] usb 1-4: SerialNumber: 058F63776479

[ 3590.373177] usb-storage 1-4:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[ 3590.373851] scsi host8: usb-storage 1-4:1.0

[ 3590.373966] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[ 3590.377616] usbcore: registered new interface driver uas

[ 3591.762505] usb 4-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[ 3591.903510] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 3592.151513] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 3592.298695] usb 1-4: USB disconnect, device number 7

[ 3592.394519] usb 4-1: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci-pci

[ 3592.535519] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 3592.783523] usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[ 3592.890563] usb usb4-port1: attempt power cycle

[ 3593.338537] usb 4-1: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ohci-pci

[ 3593.754541] usb 4-1: device not accepting address 4, error -62

[ 3593.890543] usb 4-1: new full-speed USB device number 5 using ohci-pci

[ 3594.306549] usb 4-1: device not accepting address 5, error -62

[ 3594.306594] usb usb4-port1: unable to enumerate USB device

[ 3614.042886] usb 5-1: new low-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[ 3614.207917] usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c062

[ 3614.207921] usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 3614.207924] usb 5-1: Product: USB Laser Mouse

[ 3614.207925] usb 5-1: Manufacturer: Logitech

[ 3614.217308] input: Logitech USB Laser Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/0003:046D:C062.0002/input/input15

[ 3614.217416] hid-generic 0003:046D:C062.0002: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:13.0-1/input0

```

the last lines are from plugging the usb mouse back in

----------

## Wallsandfences

I|m on fedora23 at the moment, and lsusb looks different

```
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c062 Logitech, Inc. M-UAS144 [LS1 Laser Mouse]

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 058f:6387 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Drive

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

dmesg is not better, though

```
[  115.610148] usb 3-3: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[  115.738116] usb 3-3: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[  115.967100] usb 3-3: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[  116.191032] usb 3-3: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci-pci

[  116.318999] usb 3-3: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[  116.547996] usb 3-3: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[  116.771956] usb 3-3: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ohci-pci

[  117.175881] usb 3-3: device not accepting address 4, error -62

[  117.298861] usb 3-3: new full-speed USB device number 5 using ohci-pci

[  117.703646] usb 3-3: device not accepting address 5, error -62

[  117.703700] usb usb3-port3: unable to enumerate USB device

```

Perhaps the device is simply malfunctioning, or since the id differs from gentoo and fedora, both load a wrong firmware...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Wallsandfences,

When dmesg says using ohci-pci, it means USB1.  You don't care if it fails on that USB port.

It will be too slow to be useful.

```
[ 3590.220479] usb 1-4: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[ 3590.351023] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=058f, idProduct=6377

[ 3590.351028] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 3590.351030] usb 1-4: Product: Flash Card Reader/Writer

[ 3590.351032] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: Generic

[ 3590.351033] usb 1-4: SerialNumber: 058F63776479

[ 3590.373177] usb-storage 1-4:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[ 3590.373851] scsi host8: usb-storage 1-4:1.0

[ 3590.373966] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[ 3590.377616] usbcore: registered new interface driver uas 
```

using ehci-pci means USB2 That looks promising.

If you look into your USB ports on your PC, you way find that the plastic inserts are different colours.

USB1 is usually black. USB2 is a different colour, often blue.  Only test on USB2 ports. 

The usb 1-4 says that its USB bus 1, device 4.  What are the other devices?

Do you have a powered USB2 hub to test with?

I suspect a power issue.  Connect the USB2 hub to your USB2 port and the card reader to the USB hub.

Be sure the hub is powered up. 

Some older hardware had a problem with the USB module load order.  I don't know if this was ever fixed.

It mattered which was loaded first.  You can test this but you must use scripts if you use a USB keyboard as 

```
modprobe -r ohci_hcd
```

will remove the USB keyboard driver.

----------

## Wallsandfences

A power issue looks like a valid explanation. I shall have an externally powered usb-hub around in some parts bin, wish me luck...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

